# Port Mansfield



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

Went down to Port M for our annual trip. Lots of fish few fishermen.
JT's first cast of the trip.








Results








Next cast threw into the same school ended up with this POS. 








AC with his first of the day.









They even let me catch one. 30 incher









They were tailing early, then the wind picked up to about 20+ at about 9:30 and that screwed up everything. We pretty much caught fish solid for the first 2 hours of the day each day. Gladice's Hole. We were the only boat in there. I have some offshore pictures I can post later. This was my first post and took a while.


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

very nice!!! im jealous!


----------



## jesley22 (May 17, 2009)

Great job.......you got to love the boat.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

trophy lady fish...glad to see it didn't decide to evacuate its waste on your bow


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice fish, I see you or your friends have a taste for fine reels.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bang the dillies, my damie...

nice fish.


----------

